# A Love Letter To The World's Musicians



## Kahne (Aug 13, 2012)

This digital revolution seems to have the publishing industry in a spin...










_Dearest Musicians,

I wake filled with thoughts of you. Your portrait and the intoxicating evening which we spent yesterday have left my senses in turmoil. Sweet, incomparable musicians, what a strange effect you have on my heart! Are you angry? Do I see you looking sad? Are you worried?... My soul aches with sorrow, and there can be no rest for you lover; but is there still more in store for me when, yielding to the profound feelings which overwhelm me, I draw from your lips, from your heart a love which consumes me. Ah! it was last night that I fully realized how unworthy I am to have your portrait!

You are leaving at noon; I hope to see you soon. Until then, mio dolce amor, a thousand kisses...

Yours faithfully,
The Fat Cats That Run The Global Music Publishing Industry_

This message was disclosed by a secret source and published by a violinist...
*[link removed] an initiative dedicated to helping local musicians reconnect & create a unique sound.*


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The analogy in the letter is over my head, but the site looks like an interesting project.


----------



## Kahne (Aug 13, 2012)

science,

the analogy is really far fetch and kinda not that great.

basically - the music publishing industry has made a lot of money out of selling great new music and it hasn't put very much back into support a diverse and vibrant musician community.

perhaps i should change the post to something else...

yes, musomap is an initiative I have been working hard on and i'm passionate about. connecting musicians is something i've been doing most of my life. any other thoughts on the project would be great to hear!

cheers,
kahne
founding director
musomap.com


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Kahne said:


> science,
> 
> the analogy is really far fetch and kinda not that great.
> 
> ...


I hope it succeeds!

I am a defender of the music industry in general, in the sense of respecting copyright laws and discouraging people from downloading music illegally or using youtube and so on.

However, there is a part on your website that I liked, about every community wanting to have its own music. I think that's a brilliant insight.

I wouldn't want to abandon altogether the ideal of universality, but things may have gone too far in that direction - we all have to like the same things in order to be credible. And these days "singing" is no longer the kind of thing that every human does, but something reserved for the talented and trained. All of this seems a bit wrongheaded to me. Local color and local pride and amateur musicianship and participation can be great things.


----------



## Kahne (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks science,

Musomap's success will revolve around the efforts of the musicians *on* the map. I'm just doing my best to help develop it to a basic level and make as many initial connections as I can.

I'm actually a technology professional / professional musician. I'm really bad at 'marketing' so i'm not surprised you found my message 'off point'.

Are you a musician? Do you know any organisations that might find this sort of thing useful? Any tips on sharing it with the world? Any 'bad' first impressions of the site?

Interestingly, i've been working in copyright IP law as a systems analyst for the past few years and it's been quite profound to see how all types of publishing are going through a systemic business shift.

It would be quite awesome to find out more about the musicians in and around Seoul. if you can get them all onto the map and talking about their real life experience it would be awesome. musomap.com is a knowledge sharing website.


----------

